# Canon RF 24-105mm f4 L review by opticallimits



## Chaitanya (Dec 17, 2018)

OpticalLimits(Photozone.de) published their review of RF 24-105mmL lens:
http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1056-canonrf24105f4is


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Although they are not my preferred site for reviews it sounds interesting.
And their conclusion sounds better than I would have expected from them:


> _Just like other standard zoom lenses, it has its flaws but it is clearly one of the better, if not the best lens in this specific class._


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks. Been reading their reviews for several several years. Maybe 10 or more? They've been around. the RF is turning out to be promising.


----------

